# ARNO Carbur2 Burnisher Passaround



## matthewwh (24 Jun 2010)

This is out and out the best burnishing tool I have ever used, within two minutes I can have a brand new scraper producing shavings (like big curly plane shavings - as opposed to 'well if you look at it really closely it's not technically dust' shavings).

The heads are angled correctly so that if you hold the handle at 90 degrees to the scraper it will produce the correct burr shape. There are two carbide heads, one rounded which is about twice as effective as a standard burnisher and one triangular with a tiny circumferance on the edge. Take it easy with the triangular one as it is possible to chop the whole burr off with if you are too heavy handed.

The casting is lightweight aluminium and it fits in a large letter jiffy bag so nice and cheap to post too. I'll pop a scraper in the bag with it so that people can try the ARNO scrapers too - we have been buying these for ages so if you already have WH scrapers they are one and the same thing.

As usual add your name to the list below and pop a PM to the person before you so that they know where to send it.


----------



## Chems (24 Jun 2010)

Chems


----------



## OPJ (24 Jun 2010)

Chems
OPJ


----------



## Karl (24 Jun 2010)

Chems
OPJ
Karl


----------



## seanybaby (24 Jun 2010)

Chems
OPJ
Karl
seanybaby


----------



## jimi43 (24 Jun 2010)

Chems 
OPJ 
Karl 
seanybaby
jimi43


----------



## Mike.C (24 Jun 2010)

Chems
OPJ
Karl
seanbaby
jim43
Mike.C

Cheers

Mike


----------



## RATWOOD (24 Jun 2010)

Chems 
OPJ 
Karl 
seanbaby 
jim43 
Mike.C
Ratwood


----------



## laird (24 Jun 2010)

Chems 
OPJ 
Karl 
seanbaby 
jim43 
Mike.C 
Ratwood
Laird


----------



## SVB (24 Jun 2010)

Chems 
OPJ 
Karl 
seanbaby 
jim43 
Mike.C 
Ratwood 
Laird
SVB


----------



## rileytoolworks (24 Jun 2010)

Chems 
OPJ 
Karl 
seanbaby 
jim43 
Mike.C 
Ratwood 
Laird 
SVB
Riley


----------



## bugbear (25 Jun 2010)

matthewwh":3a9tlhjo said:


> The heads are angled correctly so that if you hold the handle at 90 degrees to the scraper it will produce the correct burr shape.



Hmm. I don't see how that can be universally true, since difference burrs are needed depending on the wood being worked, and the steel of the scraper.

If you add scraper planes to the mix, it becomes clearly untrue.

Carbide's a good idea though.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post ... 0alf#87519

BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jun 2010)

I already have one of these (Axminster sold them a few years ago) and can vouch that they _will_ do what Matthew says. However, the one in Matthew's pic has a plain cylindrical carbide thingie whereas the one I have has grooved effect round it...so not a lot of use for use on a card scraper (it just seems to mangle the burr)
The triangular carbide side is wicked...you need to be *very* careful how it's used. It will actually take small curls of metal off an SS pocket knife blade
Edit - mine is the Carbcut, not the Carbur - Rob


----------



## matthewwh (25 Jun 2010)

Technically you're right BB, my point is that from a square edge you need to hold a normal burnisher at 10 or 15 degrees to the edge. In this case the head is angled so that you can hold the handle perpendicular to the scraper. 

It's all a 'feel' thing rather than something requiring measurement, but it's much more natural to feel where 90 degrees is as opposed to 75 because we are surrounded by 90 degree angles all the time. Similarly if you want to go a little over or a little under it's easier to estimate this based on a right angle than it is to differentiate between say 70 and 80 degrees. 

Likewise with scraper planes if you are feeling for a 45 it's more natural than trying to estimate 55 or 60.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## bugbear (25 Jun 2010)

matthewwh":d3lthzwz said:


> It's all a 'feel' thing rather than something requiring measurement, but it's much more natural to feel where 90 degrees is as opposed to 75 because we are surrounded by 90 degree angles all the time. Similarly if you want to go a little over or a little under it's easier to estimate this based on a right angle than it is to differentiate between say 70 and 80 degrees.



Heh. You just described the modus operandi of my (ok Robert Wearing's) saw sharpening "rake control" gadget ;-)

I think the Arno is a little pricey for a small bit of carbide in a holder.

BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jun 2010)

bugbear":1dcb3au3 said:


> I think the Arno is a little pricey for a small bit of carbide in a holder.
> 
> BugBear



In view of the way it works, it's probably not...that's only my opinion though - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jun 2010)

bugbear":3vgn6hih said:


> I think the Arno is a little pricey for a small bit of carbide in a holder.



It's less expensive than several burnishers that are commercially available.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## bugbear (25 Jun 2010)

Paul Chapman":3bg1euj8 said:


> bugbear":3bg1euj8 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Arno is a little pricey for a small bit of carbide in a holder.
> ...



In the light of the design Alf showed, I probably (therefore) think many commercial burnishers are a little pricey.

BugBear (channeling his inner grimsdale)


----------



## matthewwh (25 Jun 2010)

bugbear":1scyf7zx said:


> (channeling his inner grimsdale)



I can picture you sitting cross legged in front of a sash window with a rounded bevel chisel in one hand and thin plane iron in the other chanting 'owd' very slowly.


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jun 2010)

matthewwh":2g12qxd1 said:


> bugbear":2g12qxd1 said:
> 
> 
> > (channeling his inner grimsdale)
> ...


Wicked :wink: ...but I like it :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## OPJ (18 Jul 2010)

Thanks to Chems, I received this burnisher a couple of days ago and I had a chance to play with it for an hour or so yesterday.

It is very impressive and, just as Matthew shows in the video, it's certainly capable of forming a hook much faster than a traditional carbide burnisher.

I'm not going to rush out and buy one, simply because I don't do enough scraping to justify at the moment. If I'd just bought my first set of scrapers though and I was after a burnisher, I'd certainly consider the ARNO Carbur 2! It's not expensive at all, when you compare it to the cost of a Clifton or Roberts & Lee (that's the one I currently have).

I'll have to PM Karl for his address details before sending it on shortly.


----------



## OPJ (21 Jul 2010)

Just a brief update to say that the goods are now on their way to Karl (sorry for the delay).


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (22 Jul 2010)

Is this burnisher available in the US by any dealers yet?


----------



## Karl (22 Jul 2010)

Package arrived from Olly this morning. I'll have a play over the weekend and post it on on Monday. Who's next on the list - PM me your address please.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Harlequin (24 Jul 2010)

Would be very interested in trying the sharpener if a passaround occurs Matthew


----------



## matthewwh (25 Aug 2010)

Anyone else interested in the sharpener? 

If not just drop me a PM and I'll send you mine to try.


----------



## Mike.C (26 Aug 2010)

Any idea where the burnisher is now? It's over a month since we last heard about it.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## seanybaby (26 Aug 2010)

I've got it. I will post it on Monday.


----------



## jimi43 (8 Sep 2010)

Just to let everyone know...I have this now and will comment later in the week. Work is on top of me at present

Cheers Sean

Jim


----------



## seanybaby (8 Sep 2010)

I thought the burnisher was very good. Worked every time, curly shavings


----------



## Karl (8 Sep 2010)

Apologies to all - I was the delay! My PC went down for a while, then I had a brain freeze and forgot to forward it on to Sean.

Excellent item, and will be adding to my Xmas list. Unless my SS is looking......... :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## jimi43 (12 Sep 2010)

I finally had one day when I wasn't actually working...so I tested it today and these are my findings....

First off...if you don't know how to use this thing or any other burnisher then you need to watch Matt's excellent video tutorial for without this knowledge and being a complete numbnuts as I am...I got it completely wrong!!

Matt....suggestion...add this video link to your site under the product description...if people watch what _*can*_ be done...they will buy this - a dead cert!


The important bit is the flattening and smoothing of the sides and edge...having got the same gear as Matt now (the marvellous 3M film)...this was a doddle!

I managed to turn an edge FAR easier than with a Clifton burnisher. It's the ease of angle that does it. Set at 90 degrees and the carbide insert angle does the rest!

First off and with some oak I had shavings...all be it *small *shavings....but no dust at all...







They were very even and easy to shave off to create a baby bum smooth surface!






This is so easy to use...has consistent results and is cheap as chips! I want one! I need to practice a bit more but this is fun!

One last point...the leather thumb protectors are fantastic!!! Really not a gimmick as I thought they would be! Worth getting too to protect your mitts!

Will play a tad more with this tool this week to master it and pass on by Friday....

Cheers guys!

Jim


----------



## Mike.C (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Guys,

I received the tool from Jim today, and after having a little play with it I will post it on to Ratwood by the weekend. So Chris if you pm me with your address I would be grateful.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (6 Oct 2010)

Apologies all around for not sending it onto Chris yet but I will get it done this week.  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (15 Oct 2010)

Once again I can only apologize for letting the side down but I have had so many problems lately that I was only able to send it by recorded delivery today, so Chris should have it tomorrow.  

As for the tool itself after viewing Matts video I got the nack of using it and would certainly buy one myself.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Oct 2010)

I got it on saturday will have a play and pass it on


----------



## Pyroraby (30 Oct 2010)

Hi Folks 
Ive been asked to let you know Chris will sort out the passaround soon at the moment he is in hospital.
hope this makes sense to those concerened.
Chris will be back soon


----------



## Mike.C (30 Oct 2010)

Pyroraby":3lqgn67b said:


> Hi Folks
> Ive been asked to let you know Chris will sort out the passaround soon at the moment he is in hospital.
> hope this makes sense to those concerened.
> Chris will be back soon



Can you pass a message onto Chris hoping that he will get better soon.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jimi43 (31 Oct 2010)

Mike.C":2xuvajqh said:


> Pyroraby":2xuvajqh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...



Absolutely!

Please pass on our regards

Jim


----------



## laird (6 Nov 2010)

I take it Chris's recovered/improved ? 
I've just received the passaround, will have a play over the weekend and get it on to Simon early next week.
(I think I'd better use one of my scraper's rather than the one Matthew supplied - it's been so well sharpened I don't need to test it  ).


----------



## RATWOOD (6 Nov 2010)

Hi I am home still not right 
thank you for your best wishes


----------



## laird (6 Nov 2010)

Take care and recover well,
Phil


----------



## paulm (6 Nov 2010)

Good to bump into you at The Toolpost today Chris and glad to see you are up and about again. Take it easy.

All best, Paul


----------

